# Two Breeders



## gdoctor (Apr 20, 2013)

Hi all. I'm looking at puppies from the following 2 breeders:

Montana German Shepherd Puppies For Sale | MT Stud Service | Dogs

German Shepherd Breeders - Kennel Gold-Berg - Quality German Shepherd Breeder

Does anyone have any experience with one or both of these breeders? Any input?

Thanks!
Greg


----------



## Kaimeju (Feb 2, 2013)

I have no experience with these breeders, but here is my blink on their websites:

Montana: a few red flags here. They focus a lot on the fact that they have German imports but don't really discuss what kind. They focus on the one sire they have that is titled/certified but none of the females are titled and no OFA for any of them listed. Focus is on their color and personalities, not an objective assessment of their merits and skills.




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kaimeju (Feb 2, 2013)

No thoughts on the Goldberg. It looks fine to me based on the website alone. They are more consistent with other websites of recommended breeders I have seen.

Hopefully others will chime in with more substantive advice.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## gdoctor (Apr 20, 2013)

Attached is the 6 gen pedigree for hips of the Dam and Sire on the Montana site. I have posted this elsewhere and I don't mean to double post, just thought it may be helpful. That being said, I know there's a lot more to a breeder than his/her dog's hips.


----------



## UnlimitedGSD (Oct 16, 2012)

wouldn't touch the first breeder ... read a bit of their site and they have no idea what they are talking about. :-(


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Kaimeju said:


> I have no experience with these breeders, but here is my blink on their websites:
> 
> Montana: a few red flags here. They focus a lot on the fact that they have German imports but don't really discuss what kind. They focus on the one sire they have that is titled/certified but none of the females are titled and no OFA for any of them listed. Focus is on their color and personalities, not an objective assessment of their merits and skills.
> 
> ...



Montana also breeds Dachshunds and Yorkies...
http://www.alfa-german-shepherds.com/contact.html

Oh and you can call for hypoallergenic kittens too...


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

I think you already got a few opinions on the breeding via that chart in another thread....


the other one??? posting "pink paper" icons for pedigrees with nothing in them and on dogs with their kennel name.....so I have to wonder what is true and what is not....dogs born in the US do not have real pink papers...and a dog cited as OFA Excellent yet stated 'too young' for titles....????

Lee


----------



## gdoctor (Apr 20, 2013)

Here are the 6 gen pedigrees for the Dam and Sire of the Gold-berg litter I'm looking at.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Old thread....I believe the original poster got a puppy from Traumwolfen in Nebraska....

Lee


----------



## Wulfftruble (Oct 31, 2013)

ok sorry I just wanted them to know


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Please remember that all negative comments must be made in private.

Thank you,

ADMIN


----------

